# Think We Have Been Spammed!



## G2EWS (9 Oct 2012)

I think we may have been spammed or subject to an attack overnight!

All those spurious threads around!

Chris


----------



## RWright (9 Oct 2012)

Yes, I noticed too. Not sure what it is, I am thinking some sort of bot.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Oct 2012)

Look on the bright side - membership is up!

I think this must have been a bot of some sort as all these threads are at the same time!


----------



## jamin100 (9 Oct 2012)

It's secret Chinese code for nuclear missiles that has been uploaded here for mi5 to find


----------



## ushills (9 Oct 2012)

PGP code??


----------



## raindog (9 Oct 2012)

Seven pages of it in the ProCycling section alone. It'll take some sorting out.
"xenForo Sucks Balls"
WTF? 
.....and such a charming photo


----------



## paul04 (9 Oct 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> I think this must have been a bot of some sort as all these threads are at the same time!


 
Think your right there, would have took someone all night to post all that spam


----------



## Panter (9 Oct 2012)

Wonder how it got through the registration process? don't bother replying, I wouldn't understand the answer...


----------



## Oldspice (9 Oct 2012)

Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2012)

We have no idea at present, some of the mods have smoking fingers at the minute. All cleared up before I logged in.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2012)

It's all been sorted now thanks to Helen, Keith and Shaun.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Oct 2012)

The 'Night Watch Mods' do the job !


----------



## Panter (10 Oct 2012)

Well there's irony, a spammer spamming on a thread about spam.
Think I need a lie down (and a spam sandwich)


----------



## markharry66 (14 Oct 2012)

install something like askiment


----------



## markharry66 (14 Oct 2012)

askimet even


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2012)

markharry66 said:


> askimet even


Or _akismet_ even!


----------



## markharry66 (16 Oct 2012)

yeah


----------



## Shaun (16 Oct 2012)

Wouldn't have helped in this case.


----------

